#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Σχεδιαστής Μηχανικός στα Μεσόγεια

## HRStrategy

Ο πελάτης μας, βιομηχανία παραγωγής ψυκτικών κυκλωμάτων, επιθυμεί να προσλάβει μόνιμα έναν ή μία Σχεδιαστή.
*Οι κατάλληλοι/ες υποψήφιοι/ες, θα πρέπει να διαθέτουν τα πιο κάτω προσόντα:*
Απόφοιτοι ανωτάτης σχολής Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών , Ηλεκτρολόγων Μηχανικών ή Βιομηχανικών Σχεδιαστών.
Τουλάχιστον 3ετή εμπειρία σε οργανωμένο σχεδιαστήριο βιομηχανικής κατά προτίμηση εταιρίας
Να γνωρίζουν σχεδιασμό ψυκτικών εφαρμογών και κυκλωμάτων
Να γνωρίζουν την κατάλληλη τεχνολογία υπολογιστών (Solidworks, Metalix).

Ο / Η κάτοχος της θέσης θα συμμετέχει στο βιομηχανικό σχεδιασμό των τελικών προϊόντων ή των εξαρτημάτων του εξοπλισμού. 

Η απασχόληση θα είναι 5ήμερη και 8ωρη, ενώ εκτιμάται ιδιαίτερα η λήψη πρωτοβουλιών εκ μέρους των εργαζομένων, η δημιουργικότητά τους καθώς και ο συνεργατικός χαρακτήρας των υποψηφίων.

Βιογραφικά σημειώματα παρακαλείστε να υποβάλετε αναφέροντας τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε στο cv@hrstrategy.gr

----------

